

Starting a website is like having a baby - gpl1
http://sachin.posterous.com/starting-a-website-is-like-having-a-baby

======
bhousel
Actually, no. Starting a website is nothing like having a baby.

I think this may be the dumbest thing I've read all week.

~~~
jp
Not everyone dumps their "baby" onto the street, ignore it for months and
"build" another one. Some people try to start a business. Blood, sweat and
tears and all that.

You take this too literally. He is just trying to connect to his inner
"mangina".

